# Rub with Lapsang Souchong



## rrrowsdower (May 28, 2020)

So I am a big fan of dark, earthy black tea and also a fan of smoked meat, so its only natural that I eventually would come to ponder this question...

Has anyone ever tried making a rub out of ground Lapsang Souchong tea leaves? For those unfamiliar it is a chinese black tea, which is smoked over pinewood. I had the tea once and it was a little overpowering for my taste but it was definitely smoky. For several years i have had the idea floating in the back of my mind to buy another box and ground up the leaves and rub it on some meat, then smoke it as normal.

Am I alone or has anyone else thought of this/tried it?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2020)

Never in a rub but I sometimes use black tea in my Turkey brine


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 28, 2020)

Same as Jake, Ive used black tea in a brine that is delicious.


----------



## wild west (May 28, 2020)

I've used tea as a rub on pork tenderloin before grilling and it's good. Not the same tea as you want to use though. Tea is also used to smoke duck chicken and shrimp in Asian cuisine.


----------



## rrrowsdower (May 28, 2020)

wild west said:


> I've used tea as a rub on pork tenderloin before grilling and it's good. Not the same tea as you want to use though. Tea is also used to smoke duck chicken and shrimp in Asian cuisine.


Good to know, didnt know that.


----------



## jcam222 (May 28, 2020)

Sounds like something you need to just jump in and try. Perhaps sub it in place of activated charcoal in a rub recipe or even coffee based rub.


----------

